# APPLE WATCH 4 : Bilan ?



## JB747 (16 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous. 

J’hésite à changer mon AW2 pour passer à la 4. 
Je voulais quelques retours après plusieurs semaines d’utilisation si certains en ont. 
Taille du boîtier 44 ? (N’est-ce pas trop gros)
Fiabilité Cardio ? (a t il gagné en fiabilité. L’ancien décroché de temps en temps pendant les exercices)
Intérêt du celular ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre disponibilité.


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2019)

je viens d'acheter une iWatch 4, 44, GPS. Je ne trouve pas le cadran trop gros. Après réflexion, j'ai choisi la version GPS plutôt que cellulaire parce que j'ai un iPhone depuis pas mal d'année. Je l'ai quasi tout le temps sur moi. Le cellulaire pour l'iWatch n'apportait rien, au contraire. Le fait de continuer à pouvoir lire les messages ou être joignable au téléphone me rendait encore plus esclave des notifications. Je voulais une AW principalement pour le traceur d'activité. Et je voulais pouvoir me sentir libre de partir en randonnée sans téléphone, tout en bénéficiant des outils de suivi. Le GPS m'est donc apparu comme la meilleure option. 

Quant à la fiabilité du cardio, je prends surtout la montre comme un indicateur général. Je pars du principe que les mesures ne sont pas super fiables. Mais ce qui m'intéresse, c'est de pouvoir distinguer les fortes variations et non pas de pouvoir analyser chaque mesure à chaque instant.


----------

